# Making cashew butter in a food chopper



## kitchengoddess8 (Aug 5, 2012)

I just bought a KitchenAid food chopper and would like to know whether to process the cashews on "chop" or "purée" to make cashew butter. My recipe includes roasted cashews, sunflower oil, and salt. Does anyone know what setting to use to get nice creamy cashew butter?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 5, 2012)

Start on chop, then once it's well chopped add your oil and salt, puree.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 5, 2012)

Pureé is what you want.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you, Andy and Princess Fiona. I appreciate your help!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 5, 2012)

As you can see, there is no one way


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 5, 2012)

I based my answer on the fact that nut butter is a pureed food.  You may have to stop a time or two and scrape down the sides of the bowl to get a homogeneous mixture.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Aug 5, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I based my answer on the fact that nut butter is a pureed food.  You may have to stop a time or two and scrape down the sides of the bowl to get a homogeneous mixture.



Makes sense. The problem I had with my Cuisinart chopper is that my nut butters were never puréed. They always came out a bit chunky no matter what settings I used. I'm looking forward to trying the KitchenAid because it got great reviews.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 5, 2012)

IS this what you had?  I have one of these and make a nice smooth hummus.  I've never made a nut butter.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Aug 5, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> IS this what you had?  I have one of these and make a nice smooth hummus.  I've never made a nut butter.



Did you attach a product link? I didn't see one.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 5, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Did you attach a product link? I didn't see one.




Thanks for the reminder.  I fixed it.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Aug 5, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> IS this what you had?  I have one of these and make a nice smooth hummus.  I've never made a nut butter.



No. It's this one.http://www.cuisinart.com/m/products/food_processors/dlc-2alb.html


----------



## taxlady (Aug 5, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Thanks for the reminder.  I fixed it.


Maybe I'm being oblivious, but I don't see a product link.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 5, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Maybe I'm being oblivious, but I don't see a product link.



Not a link, just a photo.  Here's a link.  CH-4DC - Cuisinart Elite Collection


----------



## Addie (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a very old Sunbeam Oskar mini processor. When I am making a chocolate cake, I put hazelnuts in it and it processes them to a fine powder like flour. I replace some of the flour with the hazelnut powder and it gives the cake a flavor that makes you wonder just what is it in there.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Aug 11, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> I have a very old Sunbeam Oskar mini processor. When I am making a chocolate cake, I put hazelnuts in it and it processes them to a fine powder like flour. I replace some of the flour with the hazelnut powder and it gives the cake a flavor that makes you wonder just what is it in there.



Sounds delicious!


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Aug 11, 2012)

Using the grind setting to chop the nuts and purée when adding the oil worked like a charm. My cashew butter came out super creamy and delicious!


----------



## Addie (Aug 11, 2012)

Since I don't eat my own baking, I am very careful of what I put nuts or nut byproducts in. I make mini cranberry/orange pumpkin breads for the church fair every year. Six have nuts and has a label on them. Six without. And I make sure the ones with nuts is double wrapped so it doesn't affect the simpler ones without nuts. They are always the first food item that they sell out. I have three bowls for my mixer. The ones with nuts get mixed in a separate bowl. And I make sure I clean the paddle in hot soapy water and dry well, before using it again for the nutless ones.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 11, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Using the grind setting to chop the nuts and purée when adding the oil worked like a charm. My cashew butter came out super creamy and delicious!



I love cashew butter...sunflower seed butter runs a close second.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2012)

We make cashew butter in our processor...lovely taste


----------

